# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  3 Questions about ALLAH!!!

## *Fatima*

*3 Questions*

*There was a young man who went overseas to study for quite a long time. When he returned, he asked his parents to find him a religious scholar or any expert who could answer his 3 questions. Finally, his parents were able to find a Muslim scholar.

Young man: Who are you? Can you answer my questions?

Scholar: I am one of Allah (SubHana Wa Taala)s slaves and InshAllah, I will be able to answer your questions.

Young man: Are you sure? A lot of Professors and experts were not able to answer my questions.

Scholar: I will try my best, with the help of Allah (SubHana Wa Taala).

Young man: I have 3 questions:

1. Does God exist? If so, show me His shape.
2. What is takdir (fate)?
3. If shaitan was created from the fire, why at the end he will be thrown to hell that also created from fire. It certainly will not hurt him at all, since shaitan and the hell were created from fire. Did God not think of it so far?

Suddenly, the Scholar slapped the young mans face very hard.

Young man (feeling pain): Why do you get angry at me?

Scholar: I am not angry. The slap is my answer to your three questions.

Young man: I really dont understand.

Scholar: How do you feel after I slapped you?

Young man: Of course, I felt the pain.

Scholar: So do you believe that pain exists?

Young man: Yes.

Scholar: Show me the shape of the pain!

Young man: I cannot.

Scholar: That is my first answer. All of us feel Gods existence without being able to see His shape.

Scholar: Last night, did you dream that you will be slapped by me?

Young man: No.

Scholar: That is takdir (fate).

Scholar: My hand that I used to slap you, what is it created from?

Young man: It is created from skin.

Scholar: How about your face, what is it created from?

Young man: Skin.

Scholar: How do you feel after I slapped you?

Young man: In pain.

Scholar: Even though shaitan and also the hell were created from the fire, if Allah wants, InshAllah, the hell will become a very painful place for shaitan.*

----------


## Kainaat

*Re: 3 Questions*

I have read this before, but still awesome post  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

sorry fatima main nay perha nahin 

lamba bohat hain lolllllz  :Big Grin: 

lakin dekhnay main acha topic lagta hain nice job
keep it up kainaat app nay perh liya kiya sara lolzzzzzzz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Very excellent post fatima i know about that b4 but really good for our DT members and sunny u have to read fatima posting.

----------


## TISHA

nice i liked it good job

----------


## Sporadic

Very nice post Fati
kabhi kabhi yaar tum bari sensible batain karti ho lolz  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> sorry fatima main nay perha nahin 
> 
> lamba bohat hain lolllllz 
> 
> lakin dekhnay main acha topic lagta hain nice job
> keep it up kainaat app nay perh liya kiya sara lolzzzzzzz




*kainaat* huni thanx 4 ur beautiful reply

*sunny2006*read again :x lamba bohat hain tu kya howa :evil:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Very nice post Fati
> kabhi kabhi yaar tum bari sensible batain karti ho lolz



*Qaiser Izhar* ur the excellent I lyk the way u thinking n then replying buhut samjdar lagte ho :applaud; 

*TISHA* thanx sweet heart & miss u too much :hug1: 

*Sporadic* Awwwwww  thank u nice ji for reading my sensible batain  :P

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 2:01 pm
> 
> Very nice post Fati
> kabhi kabhi yaar tum bari sensible batain karti ho lolz 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qaiser Izhar* ur the excellent I lyk the way u thinking n then replying buhut samjdar lagte ho :applaud; 
> 
> ...


janab sumjhdar lagta nahi sumjhdar hoon  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Anyway really ur posting is very nice  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Thanks for ur comments about me  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

lolz ur not welcome ji

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 2:01 pm
> 
> Very nice post Fati
> kabhi kabhi yaar tum bari sensible batain karti ho lolz 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sporadic* Awwwwww  thank u nice ji for reading my sensible batain  :P


yeh kia kah diya aap nay aap ki post ho aur hum nay daikhain, yeh kabhi hosakta hai, aur yeh tou by chance aap nay sensible baat ki thi, warna aap ki posts main tou kahan aisi batain milti hain  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> sorry fatima main nay perha nahin 
> 
> lamba bohat hain lolllllz 
> 
> lakin dekhnay main acha topic lagta hain nice job
> keep it up kainaat app nay perh liya kiya sara lolzzzzzzz


Main achi cheezein parhti hoon, btw itna lambha nahin hai, bahot se short sentences hain, aap bhi parh sakte ho, aur achi cheezein baar baar parhi jaati hain aap aik baar bhi nahin parh rahe tsk tsk tsk

----------


## Kainaat

> Originally Posted by sunny2006 @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 10:39 am
> 
> sorry fatima main nay perha nahin 
> 
> lamba bohat hain lolllllz 
> 
> lakin dekhnay main acha topic lagta hain nice job
> keep it up kainaat app nay perh liya kiya sara lolzzzzzzz 
> 
> ...


U are welcome my dear :hug1: sachi bahot achi post hai, maine waise yeh story kuch ziyadah hi parh li hai, hehe  :Big Grin: 

btw. Qaiser bhai bahot samjhdaar hain, bhai kiske hain :ang9: par woh faisal bhai ke bhi bhai hain, tumhe nahin lagta chote hone ke bawajood zaiyadah aqalmand hain :wink:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 3:35 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 2:01 pm
> 
> ...


kya matlab app ka :ang9:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 11:31 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sunny2006 @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 10:39 am
> 
> ...


Thanks sobia  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Bhai tou main sobia aur faisal ka hoon aur doono bhi buhut sumjhdar hain  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Kiyun theek hai na :up;

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Sun Feb 26, 2006 7:33 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 3:35 pm
> 
> ...


aray yaar i was kidding lolz, dont be angry smile plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sporadic

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 11:31 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sunny2006 @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 10:39 am
> 
> ...


Sobia you right bhai woh maira hi hai, 
aur yeh bhi theek hai, he is more sensible than me  :Big Grin:  
Lekin shayad tum yeh nahi sochti k main aqalmand hoon tou woh aqalmand hai.
Aur sensible honay k liye age koi maeni nahi rakhti, kuch log 70 saal k hojatay hain, lekin aqal unko phir bhi nahi aati  :Big Grin:

----------


## sunny2006

wah geeeee wah kiya baat hain fatima ab main nay is ko perha  :Big Grin: 

I have read it before really fatima bohat acha 
topic likha Islam per mabni Post honi chahiy

thanxxxxxxx alot for sharing  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
really nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

> Originally Posted by Kainaat @ Mon Feb 27, 2006 12:12 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Sat Feb 25, 2006 11:31 am
> 
> ...


yah faisal u r right lakin asal mein follow tou main aap ko hi karta hoon  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

> wah geeeee wah kiya baat hain fatima ab main nay is ko perha 
> 
> I have read it before really fatima bohat acha 
> topic likha Islam per mabni Post honi chahiy
> 
> thanxxxxxxx alot for sharing   
> really nice


chalo sunny aap nay parh hi liya  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> Originally Posted by *Fatima* @ Mon Feb 27, 2006 12:09 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sporadic @ Sun Feb 26, 2006 7:33 pm
> 
> ...



hum naraz nahi

----------


## *Fatima*

There was a young man who went overseas to study for quite a long time. When he returned, he asked his parents to find him a religious scholar or any expert who could answer his 3 Questions. 

Finally, his parents were able to find a scholar. 

Young man: Who are you? Can you answer my questions? 

Scholar: I am one of ALLAH willing, I will be able to answer your 
questions. 

Young man: Are you sure? A lot of Professors and experts were not able to answer my questions. 

Scholar: I will try my best, with the help of ALLAH . 

Young Man: I have 3 questions: 
1. Does ALLAH exist? If so, show me His shape. 
2. What is fate? 
3. If Devil was created from the fire, why at the end he will be thrown 
to hell that is also created from fire. It certainly will not hurt him at all, since Devil and the hell were created from fire. Did ALLAH not think of it this far? 

Suddenly, the Scholar slapped the young man's face very hard. Young 
Man(feeling pain): Why do you get angry at me? 

Scholar: I am not angry. The slap is my answer to your three questions. 

Young Man: I really don't understand. 

Scholar: How do you feel after I slapped you? 

Young Man : Of course, I felt the pain. 

Scholar: So do you believe that pain exists? 

Young Man: Yes. 

Scholar: Show me the shape of the pain! 

Young Man: I cannot. 

Scholar: That is my first answer. All of us feel ALLAH's existence 
without being able to see His shape... Last night, did you dream that 
you will be slapped by me? 

Young Man: No. 

Scholar: Did you ever think that you will get a slap from me, today? 

Young Man: No. 

Scholar: That is fate my second answer... .. My hand that I used to 
slap you, what is it created from? 

Young Man: It is created from flesh. 

Scholar: How about your face, what is it created from? 

Young Man : Flesh. 

Scholar: How do you feel after I slapped you? 

Young Man: In pain. 

Scholar: Thats it. this is my third answer, Even though Devil and also 
the hell were created from the fire, if ALLAH wants, ALLAH willing , the 
hell will become a very painful place for devil. 


-- may Allah increase our imaan and taqwa, amen

----------

